# The ego has landed



## TheTrainer

Hi fellow meatheads,

Thought I'd take this opportunity to let you get to know me.

I've been a top class BB fro the last 15 years and trainer to elite atheletes of all sorts. Primarily bodybuilders but also done some strength and martial arts training for mercenaries and various types of active protective services.

I train guys and girls, but obviously prefer getting behind my girls 

If you want any help with ANYTHING to do with strength or martial art training I will now be the man on this and many other forums!

My current stats are;

6'7"

25 stone

56" chest

23" arms

32" waist

35"quads

Current best lifts for reps, none of this lightweight 1RMs for me or my trainees

Bench Press 285KG

Squats 340KG

Deadlift 380KG

Lateral raises 37.5KG, I'm not that good!

Anyway, what's up homies?


----------



## David2012

somebody get gym gym

a challenger has appeared


----------



## Jux

I'll give you half of my sherbet dip.


----------



## flinty90

Welcome ...


----------



## synthasize

boring


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> Welcome ...


bit more of a warmer welcome than you gave that other guy, hes only 2.5kg behind him in the lat raise pmsl :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

danMUNDY said:


> bit more of a warmer welcome than you gave that other guy, hes only 2.5kg behind him in the lat raise pmsl :thumb:


I was asked to be nice. plus who am i to argue. fair fcuks to them both


----------



## TheTrainer

David2012 said:


> somebody get gym gym
> 
> a challenger has appeared


Gymgym, you mean the bouncer guy from London. He's not on here is he?


----------



## TheTrainer

synthasize said:


> boring


?


----------



## XRichHx

Stage pics?


----------



## XRichHx

TheTrainer said:


> Gymgym, you mean the bouncer guy from London. He's not on here is he?


Yeah be he got banned because he was an idiot.


----------



## stevep1941

23" arms!!!! Fkn hell!! Pics or no big arms!!!


----------



## TheTrainer

flinty90 said:


> Welcome ...


Hi, you look like you could do with a light weight bit of help, ever thought about lifting heavy?

Only joking fella, you do look like you could take a joke though.


----------



## George-Bean

Welcome to the cult. Where are you from?


----------



## paul81

Its like i clicked on the wrong link and ended up at bb.com.........


----------



## TheTrainer

XRichHx said:


> Stage pics?


I can't I'm afraid, I compete in a natty fed and will be discussing AAS on here as well as how to beat lie detectors.


----------



## Tassotti

haha

what "extras" do I get for my dollar ?


----------



## flinty90

TheTrainer said:


> Hi, you look like you could do with a light weight bit of help, ever thought about lifting heavy?
> 
> Only joking fella, you do look like you could take a joke though.


Hahaha.. yes i have taken enough of them on here big man


----------



## Jux

Tassotti said:


> haha
> 
> what "extras" do I get for my dollar ?


Is that Lydia in your avi?


----------



## TheTrainer

George-Bean said:


> Welcome to the cult. Where are you from?


Near mansfield


----------



## TheTrainer

Tassotti said:


> haha
> 
> what "extras" do I get for my dollar ?


That would depend on how much you were offering? Give me a number


----------



## dipdabs

300 a day! Think il give that a miss ha


----------



## Tassotti

Jux said:


> Is that Lydia in your avi?


Yeah ....Good technique


----------



## Kennyken

:ban:


----------



## TheTrainer

XRichHx said:


> Yeah be he got banned because he was an idiot.


What do you mean, have you ever met him! He's one scary MF and his knowledge on training and nutrition is unbelievable.


----------



## Queenie

Gymgym? X


----------



## Kennyken

someone correct me but those lifts are near world records?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

how can anyone that wears a toupee be a scary MF?


----------



## RowRow

I sense something very suspect here....


----------



## flinty90

TheTrainer said:


> Near mansfield


Cool where do you train bro ??


----------



## hackskii

Welcome.

Why would anyone post their side lateral raise?


----------



## Tassotti

knew he would sign back up...gymgym is back..lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Hi ROBROID. How u doin :laugh: on a mission again I see


----------



## TheTrainer

danMUNDY said:


> how can anyone that wears a toupee be a scary MF?


He never wore it while training or on a job that I knew about, anyway can we take about me not him please, its what I'm here for!


----------



## MusclesBound

This is blatantly GymGym reincarnated...


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Hi ROBROID. How u doin :laugh: on a mission again I see


Not as good as the mac one lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Subd for giggles


----------



## TheTrainer

hackskii said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Why would anyone post their side lateral raise?


Because its a darned big number that I'm very proud of. Compared to average humans its the most impressive of the lot.


----------



## shaunmac

Looking at your lifts, you sound nearly as strong and big as me.

Bet you feel proud


----------



## flinty90

So where do you train bro ??


----------



## TheTrainer

danMUNDY said:


> bit more of a warmer welcome than you gave that other guy, hes only 2.5kg behind him in the lat raise pmsl :thumb:


WTF do you mean by that, 2.5kg behind who, no ****ing way


----------



## MRSTRONG

twat .


----------



## flinty90

Trainer where do YOU TRAIN


----------



## TheTrainer

Kaywoodham said:


> 300 a day! Think il give that a miss ha


Is that really your avi? nowhere near £300 fro you, you're an absolute beaut!


----------



## Brook877

Troll/gymgym... Much the same thing I guess...


----------



## shaunmac

Im sure i remember seeing you in a film. You said SMASH a lot and destroyed lots of stuff.

Cant put my finger on what film it was............


----------



## TheTrainer

Kennyken said:


> someone correct me but those lifts are near world records?


so?


----------



## TheTrainer

shaunmac said:


> Looking at your lifts, you sound nearly as strong and big as me.
> 
> Bet you feel proud


I'm as proud as f*** dude aren't you!


----------



## flinty90

I live in mansfield maybe we can have a session


----------



## hackskii

TheTrainer said:


> Because its a darned big number that I'm very proud of. Compared to average humans its the most impressive of the lot.


Why not overhead press or clean and jerk, or snatch or something else other than a isolation movement?

Just askin


----------



## TheTrainer

flinty90 said:


> I live in mansfield maybe we can have a session


Hmmm, OK, I'll tell you what, I have my own setup but not far from Mansfield. To prove I'm as awesome as I am, how about I train you FOC for 3 months, see if we can't get you into some amazing condition. And then we'll show everybody what we've done? You'll need to do endorsements and promos when we've finished of course.


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Why not overhead press or clean and jerk, or snatch or something else other than a isolation movement?
> 
> Just askin


Now be nice hacks


----------



## zack amin

lollollol


----------



## Kennyken

is it one off payment?


----------



## TheTrainer

shaunmac said:


> Im sure i remember seeing you in a film. You said SMASH a lot and destroyed lots of stuff.
> 
> Cant put my finger on what film it was............
> 
> I have done some film work, and I did some of the movement background for his latest film (you know CGI is based around live motion yes?) but no actual presence I'm afraid. They did consider it but decided they wanted a little bigger.


----------



## flinty90

TheTrainer said:


> Hmmm, OK, I'll tell you what, I have my own setup but not far from Mansfield. To prove I'm as awesome as I am, how about I train you FOC for 3 months, see if we can't get you into some amazing condition. And then we'll show everybody what we've done? You'll need to do endorsements and promos when we've finished of course.


Pm mr your address mate we can arrange that no probs..


----------



## PaulB

I love this place lol


----------



## diesel09

TheTrainer said:


> Hi fellow meatheads,
> 
> Thought I'd take this opportunity to let you get to know me.
> 
> I've been a top class BB fro the last 15 years and trainer to elite atheletes of all sorts. Primarily bodybuilders but also done some strength and martial arts training for mercenaries and various types of active protective services.
> 
> I train guys and girls, but obviously prefer getting behind my girls
> 
> If you want any help with ANYTHING to do with strength or martial art training I will now be the man on this and many other forums!
> 
> Anybody interested in paying for my services, a full day starts at £300 but there are extras.
> 
> My current stats are;
> 
> 6'7"
> 
> 25 stone
> 
> 56" chest
> 
> 23" arms
> 
> 32" waist
> 
> 35"quads
> 
> Current best lifts for reps, none of this lightweight 1RMs for me or my trainees
> 
> Bench Press 285KG
> 
> Squats 340KG
> 
> Deadlift 380KG
> 
> Lateral raises 37.5KG, I'm not that good!
> 
> Anyway, what's up homies?


and your compete natty?

that must be alot of bulls**t you have been taking to get those lifts and measurements


----------



## TheTrainer

Kennyken said:


> is it one off payment?


Once the price is agreed per session all extras are included so yes.

I did teach The Bouncer quite a bit, we concentrated mainly on stances like no pass here, and it will hurt if you do, stuff like that.


----------



## MRSTRONG

someones having a quiet night at work :whistling:


----------



## TheTrainer

hackskii said:


> Why not overhead press or clean and jerk, or snatch or something else other than a isolation movement?
> 
> Just askin


Most people concentrate on those for show weights, I prefer the things people don't go for show weights on.


----------



## Tassotti

Those lifts are nowhere near world records whoever said that

I believe


----------



## Ste7n

Inspector cluedo suspects this could be kimall or is flinty haha...


----------



## Brook877

TheTrainer said:


> Hmmm, OK, I'll tell you what, I have my own setup but not far from Mansfield. To prove I'm as awesome as I am, how about I train you FOC for 3 months, see if we can't get you into some amazing condition. And then we'll show everybody what we've done? You'll need to do endorsements and promos when we've finished of course.


Do you want to extend that offer to other local lads?


----------



## Kennyken

TheTrainer said:


> Once the price is agreed per session all extras are included so yes.
> 
> I did teach The Bouncer quite a bit, we concentrated mainly on stances like no pass here, and it will hurt if you do, stuff like that.


pmsl


----------



## TheTrainer

flinty90 said:


> Now be nice hacks


I do get the feeling he is being a little disbelieving and unconvinced, he could do with some chill. Have you ever tried weed hacksii, I've heard it calms you down lots.


----------



## MRSTRONG

:lol:


----------



## TheTrainer

flinty90 said:


> Pm mr your address mate we can arrange that no probs..


I've just tried but I think I need to be a member longer. What are the mods like on here, will they make an exception for someone of my stature? If not does your rep system work for new members? you could rep me your details and we'll get it on


----------



## shaunmac

Would you please be so kind as to post one or more of your lifts in video format.

Surely when you get to those sort of weights, you would have some sort of library of videos, i know i would


----------



## totalwar

WTF post some pics


----------



## renshaw

TheTrainer said:


> Near mansfield


sameee


----------



## TheTrainer

diesel09 said:


> and your compete natty?
> 
> that must be alot of bulls**t you have been taking to get those lifts and measurements


A LOT yes. Up to nearly a gram of test every week now. Lots of Creatine as well.


----------



## Kennyken

:yawn:


----------



## synthasize

why is it that these cnuts can be seen a mile off :lol:


----------



## TheTrainer

ewen said:


> someones having a quiet night at work :whistling:


Don't worry about that, not all work can be as fulfilling as mine. Where are you working?


----------



## synthasize

TheTrainer said:


> A LOT yes. Up to nearly a gram of test every week now. Lots of Creatine as well.


ONE gram of test got you your 285kg bench and 23" arms? What lab you use???? Tell me tell me


----------



## TheTrainer

SouthPaw said:


> Inspector cluedo suspects this could be kimall or is flinty haha...


Who could, Flinty that I'm going to train? who's kimall, not seen him post.


----------



## Kimball

TheTrainer said:


> Who could, Flinty that I'm going to train? who's kimall, not seen him post.


Think they mean me? I'm nowhere near your size or lifts. You seem strangely humble for such an amazing creature. Are you real?


----------



## TheTrainer

Brook877 said:


> Do you want to extend that offer to other local lads?


Only one at a time, if Flinty90 likes the idea after his 3 months is up he will need at least a months rest. We could talk dinero then?


----------



## MRSTRONG

TheTrainer said:


> Don't worry about that, not all work can be as fulfilling as mine. Where are you working?


kfc


----------



## TheTrainer

shaunmac said:


> Would you please be so kind as to post one or more of your lifts in video format.
> 
> Surely when you get to those sort of weights, you would have some sort of library of videos, i know i would


Yes of course I do, well not video of course. That's so old, all electronic. I haven't got any without identity in them as I've already explained that.


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> Now be nice hacks


Trainer, this was from another post by a awesome massive super human dude just like you here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/185225-new-voice-forums.html



TheTrainer said:


> I do get the feeling he is being a little disbelieving and unconvinced, he could do with some chill. Have you ever tried weed hacksii, I've heard it calms you down lots.


Unconvinced?.....Me..............

Nah, I know tons of guys that have legs bigger than their waist line, tons:lol:

Yah on the weed, it helps me decipher the garbage that people tend to post, call it my BS drug.

Once I get in my place, the world and everyone's ego gets flushed down the toilet.


----------



## renshaw

zo guessing you yrain at ether angels or world phy??

bout only gyms that are fully bb in mansfield...

also never seen a guy of your stats wondering around mansfield town center...

i live her.

secondly if you are from ether of them gyms and compete youd surely know doug... from a sup company. i wont say full name


----------



## TheTrainer

synthasize said:


> ONE gram of test got you your 285kg bench and 23" arms? What lab you use???? Tell me tell me


I make it myself from raws I import from china. I'm thinking of producing for others, but just my trainees at present.


----------



## TheTrainer

ewen said:


> kfc


No need to be ashamed, its still work and you pay tax. Be proud, at least its not cleaning toilets or mcdonalds or KFC. I've eaten KFC sometimes, its OK. The staff are normally quite nice, if a little dim and spotty.


----------



## hackskii

So, how do you hold your pants up when your legs are bigger than your waist?


----------



## dipdabs

Well I'm not a lesbian and have a pic of another female as my avi.

Saying that I have been known to post a lot of other half naked women...hmm maybe I'm confused.

Ps not paying a penny lol


----------



## TheTrainer

hackskii said:


> Trainer, this was from another post by a awesome massive super human dude just like you here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/185225-new-voice-forums.html
> 
> Unconvinced?.....Me..............
> 
> Nah, I know tons of guys that have legs bigger than their waist line, tons:lol:
> 
> Yah on the weed, it helps me decipher the garbage that people tend to post, call it my BS drug.
> 
> Once I get in my place, the world and everyone's ego gets flushed down the toilet.


I've just read that post and I've never heard of him! But your tone with him is so much calmer and you believe in him. You need to believe to make it happen. As was once said in a truly gargantuan epic of a film, "build it and they will come" he also starred in waterworld.


----------



## WilsonR6

Was wondering how much you would charge to recommend me a brand of Creatine?


----------



## TheTrainer

renshaw said:


> zo guessing you yrain at ether angels or world phy??
> 
> bout only gyms that are fully bb in mansfield...
> 
> also never seen a guy of your stats wondering around mansfield town center...
> 
> i live her.
> 
> secondly if you are from ether of them gyms and compete youd surely know doug... from a sup company. i wont say full name


Think you must have missed, I have a full setup at my mansion. And Mansfield town centre, as IF.


----------



## totalwar

pics or this is just all bullsh!t


----------



## TheTrainer

hackskii said:


> So, how do you hold your pants up when your legs are bigger than your waist?


A belt


----------



## TheTrainer

WilsonR6 said:


> Was wondering how much you would charge to recommend me a brand of Creatine?


There is only one, and this is free for today. USN, but not their whey, it has some VERY weird side effects.


----------



## chickenlegs

This has to be 110% proof bull****. Imo.


----------



## Brook877

TheTrainer said:


> There is only one, and this is free for today. USN, but not their whey, it has some VERY weird side effects.


Gray hair?


----------



## infernal0988

TheTrainer said:


> What do you mean, have you ever met him! He's one scary MF and his knowledge on training and nutrition is unbelievable.


You are the same guy i swear on my Grannies grave its you gymgym :lol:


----------



## TheTrainer

Brook877 said:


> Gray hair?


More white, but don't tell them I told you


----------



## renshaw

TheTrainer said:


> Think you must have missed, I have a full setup at my mansion. And Mansfield town centre, as IF.


so you have no connection nor support of local on national bbs ever??Nor started training in the area?? Mt

ate you would move to mansfield to buy a mansion... youd only stay here if you was here previous....

not adding up to a local guy


----------



## totalwar

just neged you for bullsh!t thread


----------



## TheTrainer

infernal0988 said:


> You are the same guy i swear on my Grannies grave its you gymgym :lol:


You shouldn't do that to your granny! If I was The Bouncer I would be treatening to take you in a dingy dungeon by now! And then you would be very afraid, some of the things I've seen him do.........I've seen things you people wouldn't believe, if you could see what I've seen with your eyes


----------



## shaunmac

TheTrainer said:


> Yes of course I do, well not video of course. That's so old, all electronic. I haven't got any without identity in them as I've already explained that.


Surely you can edit the video to take your face out of it?


----------



## DutchTony

TheTrainer said:


> Hi fellow meatheads,
> 
> Thought I'd take this opportunity to let you get to know me.
> 
> I've been a top class BB fro the last 15 years and trainer to elite atheletes of all sorts. Primarily bodybuilders but also done some strength and martial arts training for mercenaries and various types of active protective services.
> 
> I train guys and girls, but obviously prefer getting behind my girls
> 
> If you want any help with ANYTHING to do with strength or martial art training I will now be the man on this and many other forums!
> 
> Anybody interested in paying for my services, a full day starts at £300 but there are extras.
> 
> My current stats are;
> 
> 6'7"
> 
> 25 stone
> 
> 56" chest
> 
> 23" arms
> 
> 32" waist
> 
> 35"quads
> 
> Current best lifts for reps, none of this lightweight 1RMs for me or my trainees
> 
> Bench Press 285KG
> 
> Squats 340KG
> 
> Deadlift 380KG
> 
> Lateral raises 37.5KG, I'm not that good!
> 
> Anyway, what's up homies?


Oh dear....................


----------



## a.notherguy

as the rodinator has got a 40Kg lateral raise and yours is a meagre 37.5Kg, i think (in order to diferentiate your awseomeness), we should call the rodinator A-rod, and you can be B-rod.


----------



## TheTrainer

Brook877 said:


> Gray hair?


It happened to one of my companions


----------



## a.notherguy

infernal0988 said:


> You are the same guy i swear on my Grannies grave its you gymgym :lol:


gymgym has no sense of humour, whereas this guys is a fecking comedian!


----------



## TheTrainer

shaunmac said:


> Surely you can edit the video to take your face out of it?


I don't know, I could ask my producer friend tomorrow?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Hello im interested in your services, can i get monthly discounts ect?

Thanks!


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> as the rodinator has got a 40Kg lateral raise and yours is a meagre 37.5Kg, i think (in order to diferentiate your awseomeness), we should call the rodinator A-rod, and you can be B-rod.


I've read his post and I don't believe in him


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> Hello im interested in your services, can i get monthly discounts ect?
> 
> Thanks!


Of course you can gorgeous, is that you in your avi? You look like exactly the sort of client I'm used to.


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> Hello im interested in your services, can i get monthly discounts ect?
> 
> Thanks!


George no you aren't pretty and don't have boobs


----------



## TheTrainer

renshaw said:


> so you have no connection nor support of local on national bbs ever??Nor started training in the area?? Mt
> 
> ate you would move to mansfield to buy a mansion... youd only stay here if you was here previous....
> 
> not adding up to a local guy


I don't think you understand, I'm not from here, I only came a little while ago and most people haven't even heard of mansfield. Its easy to stay apart, except when I'm needed of course.


----------



## totalwar

a.notherguy said:


> as the rodinator has got a 40Kg lateral raise and yours is a meagre 37.5Kg, i think (in order to diferentiate your awseomeness), we should call the rodinator A-rod, and you can be B-rod.


more like nob-rod


----------



## infernal0988

TheTrainer said:


> You shouldn't do that to your granny! If I was The Bouncer I would be treatening to take you in a dingy dungeon by now! And then you would be very afraid, some of the things I've seen him do.........I've seen things you people wouldn't believe, if you could see what I've seen with your eyes


OMG stop it your hilarious omg rofl ! :lol: :lol: :lol: Ohhhhh yes im so afraid of your i mean Gymgym`s dingy dungeon and get he`s lethal exploding dim mac heart implosion technique at me omg ( can you smell the irony their?)


----------



## TheTrainer

Kaywoodham said:


> George no you aren't pretty and don't have boobs


You sure got that right you stunna!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

TheTrainer said:


> Of course you can gorgeous, is that you in your avi? You look like exactly the sort of client I'm used to.


Yeah im Lee Priests twin, im also friends with someone who bares a striking resemblance to Platz.

Do you not do deals?


----------



## a.notherguy

totalwar said:


> more like nob-rod


ha ha!

any bored mods want to change his username?


----------



## Brook877

Where are you from?


----------



## TheTrainer

infernal0988 said:


> OMG stop it your hilarious omg rofl ! :lol: :lol: :lol: Ohhhhh yes im so afraid of your i mean Gymgym`s dingy dungeon and get he`s lethal exploding dim mac heart implosion technique at me omg ( can you smell the irony their?)


I thought you were going to come out with my friends line there, "can you smell....." would have been funny. I doubt very much the Bouncer knows that technique, he went off to Milan to become a gigolo befreo we got to that stage.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> George no you aren't pretty and don't have boobs


Am too pretty :crying:


----------



## infernal0988

This is the best thread in ages omg im laughing so damn hard right now ! :lol: :bounce:


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> Yeah im Lee Priests twin, im also friends with someone who bares a striking resemblance to Platz.
> 
> Do you not do deals?


I didn't even know he had a twin. Those avi's are so tiny on my phone!


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> I thought you were going to come out with my friends line there, "can you smell....." would have been funny. I doubt very much the Bouncer knows that technique, he went off to Milan to become a gigolo befreo we got to that stage.


did you train him in the art of man love to prepare him for his male gigolo role?


----------



## infernal0988

TheTrainer said:


> I thought you were going to come out with my friends line there, "can you smell....." would have been funny. I doubt very much the Bouncer knows that technique, he went off to Milan to become a gigolo befreo we got to that stage.


OMG stop it my stomach omfg im getting laughing cramps :thumb: :bounce: :lol: :death:


----------



## TheTrainer

Brook877 said:


> Where are you from?


Far from here, it is no more


----------



## shaunmac

I think i know who were looking for guys, I just drew a quick sketch


----------



## dipdabs

I've seen a few words resembling scooby. Beaut and stunna... Maybe really he has been on here gathering information to make a come back with this profile to wind you guys up even more....


----------



## Gorgeous_George

TheTrainer said:


> I didn't even know he had a twin. Those avi's are so tiny on my phone!


You should buy a better one, 1 session should cover it.

Are you not gunna hep me them m8?


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> did you train him in the art of man love to prepare him for his male gigolo role?


A little, my services are multitudinous, for a price.


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> Far from here, it is no more


i'll bite...

Im guessing Krypton?


----------



## Brook877

TheTrainer said:


> I thought you were going to come out with my friends line there, "can you smell....." would have been funny.


What the Rock is cooking?


----------



## chickenlegs

What's your name "Thetrainer" ... It doesn't matter what your name is!


----------



## TheTrainer

Kaywoodham said:


> I've seen a few words resembling scooby. Beaut and stunna... Maybe really he has been on here gathering information to make a come back with this profile to wind you guys up even more....


I have read his posts and know his puny type. Please do not confuse me with that type of being. Thank you.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> I've seen a few words resembling scooby. Beaut and stunna... Maybe really he has been on here gathering information to make a come back with this profile to wind you guys up even more....


I think youll forever feel stalked by Scooby and see him everywhere like being john malkovich' lol


----------



## TheTrainer

Brook877 said:


> What the Rock is cooking?


Yes that's the one, it always makes me smile, he even uses it when he's training and hes about to protein fart.


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> i'll bite...
> 
> Im guessing Krypton?


I'm sorry I've never heard of that place, is it near Mansfield?

I have travelled a lot, but I was based in Tokyo at the time.


----------



## infernal0988

Sign has been put up do not feed the troll :lol:


----------



## TheTrainer

chickenlegs said:


> What's your name "Thetrainer" ... It doesn't matter what your name is!


I can't tell you my local name. I was once Roy.


----------



## infernal0988

TheTrainer said:


> I can't tell you my local name. I was once Roy.


But now your name is Betty?


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> I'm sorry I've never heard of that place, is it near Mansfield?
> 
> I have travelled a lot, but I was based in Tokyo at the time.


yeah, its between nottingham and derby lol


----------



## mikemull

Just read gymgym banned? What did he do? He was always a Cnut but what finally got him banned?


----------



## shaunmac

TheTrainer said:


> I can't tell you my local name. I was once Roy.


Roy? Is that you?


----------



## infernal0988

mikemull said:


> Just read gymgym banned? What did he do? He was always a Cnut but what finally got him banned?


Being a cawnt maybe be te reason?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

OK geeza iv asked for your help and advice but nothing im willing to cut a deal for weekly payments


----------



## dipdabs

Aw I'm only joking


----------



## infernal0988

Gorgeous_George said:


> OK geeza iv asked for your help and advice but nothing im willing to cut a deal for weekly payments


He must train all the pro`s not the ifbb ones but the gigolo ones blow job lessons.


----------



## Hartman

Interested to see how this all pans out, some impressive numbers there


----------



## Brook877

a.notherguy said:


> yeah, its between nottingham and derby lol


Lol,

Junction 28 iirc?


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> You should buy a better one, 1 session should cover it.
> 
> Are you not gunna hep me them m8?


OK, £1200 a month, unlimited sessions for 3 months, and I'll throw in the extras.


----------



## TheTrainer

infernal0988 said:


> But now your name is Betty?


Betty! Thats a little close, do I know you?


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> yeah, its between nottingham and derby lol


Ah in that case I didn't start there no. It was a long way from here when Pa made me.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

TheTrainer said:


> OK, £1200 a month, unlimited sessions for 3 months, and I'll throw in the extras.


extras?


----------



## infernal0988

TheTrainer said:


> Betty! Thats a little close, do I know you?


Yes you do actually im the guy ho beat up gymgym in he`s dingy dungeon with nothing but a pillow !


----------



## hackskii

Hey trainer, I believe you and believe the other dude too.

So much so that I am going to see if we can gather some money together to have you post some informational posts on your awesome training.

I have see no others ever on any forum after millions of posts be as awesome as you.

Can you train me?

I will fly you to the States, put you up in a 5 star hotel, pay for your own gym to train me personally.

Sound too good to be true?

I will even buy you a car so you can have transportation to and from where ever you go outside the gym.

I can hook you up with a house in time, all free.

We will call it sponsorship, and personal trainer.

I will ask the admin to put pay you just to post, similar to a sponsor but we will sponsor you so you can make money off your vast training expericances.

But the other guy has you as he has information on pH and protein consumption.

He edges you out a bit, but you are truely awesome.


----------



## TheTrainer

shaunmac said:


> Roy? Is that you?


Sorry no idea about Roy Cropper, he doesn't use USN protein that's for sure.


----------



## dipdabs

Wow he must b good George let me know what u think


----------



## Gorgeous_George

hacksii m8 im in talks plz dont undercut me


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> extras?


Yes whatever


----------



## infernal0988

hackskii said:


> Hey trainer, I believe you and believe the other dude too.
> 
> So much so that I am going to see if we can gather some money together to have you post some informational posts on your awesome training.
> 
> I have see no others ever on any forum after millions of posts be as awesome as you.
> 
> Can you train me?
> 
> I will fly you to the States, put you up in a 5 star hotel, pay for your own gym to train me personally.
> 
> Sound too good to be true?
> 
> I will even buy you a car so you can have transportation to and from where ever you go outside the gym.
> 
> I can hook you up with a house in time, all free.
> 
> We will call it sponsorship, and personal trainer.
> 
> I will ask the admin to put pay you just to post, similar to a sponsor but we will sponsor you so you can make money off your vast training expericances.
> 
> But the other guy has you as he has information on pH and protein consumption.
> 
> He edges you out a bit, but you are truely awesome.


Yes we must all bow down to he`s awesomeness and tell Phil heath about him so he can go even further with he`s training :whistling:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Wow he must b good George let me know what u think


finally someone who obv knows there stuff, quite expensive but its worth it i think.

ill defo keep you posted kay


----------



## TheTrainer

hackskii said:


> Hey trainer, I believe you and believe the other dude too.
> 
> So much so that I am going to see if we can gather some money together to have you post some informational posts on your awesome training.
> 
> I have see no others ever on any forum after millions of posts be as awesome as you.


 That doesn't surprise me, there are none.



hackskii said:


> Can you train me?
> 
> I will fly you to the States, put you up in a 5 star hotel, pay for your own gym to train me personally.
> 
> Sound too good to be true?


No why should it, its wht I normally do. I won't need any help flying over but the rest is OK.



hackskii said:


> I will even buy you a car so you can have transportation to and from where ever you go outside the gym.
> 
> I can hook you up with a house in time, all free.
> 
> We will call it sponsorship, and personal trainer.


 i don't use transport, but thank you, I am pleased you have come round.



hackskii said:


> I will ask the admin to put pay you just to post, similar to a sponsor but we will sponsor you so you can make money off your vast training expericances.
> 
> But the other guy has you as he has information on pH and protein consumption. He edges you out a bit, but you are truely awesome.


I don't talk I do


----------



## Gorgeous_George

TheTrainer said:


> Yes whatever


wait wa..... are we talking about with extras?

Do you accept Visa m8?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

TBH lads i dont see any of you as big as this guy so...


----------



## dipdabs

Is it just George that gets the extras or do I get to share on his bill


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> finally someone who obv knows there stuff, quite expensive but its worth it i think.
> 
> ill defo keep you posted kay


You will go far, the belt of Orion maybe


----------



## TheTrainer

Be back shortly, Pris wants something.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Is it just George that gets the extras or do I get to share on his bill


quality idea we go halfzies on 1200 quid, split down the middle? we dont want this opportunity to pass kay


----------



## Tassotti

For three hundred a day, I'd want a full body massage with a choice of happy endings as well as the training


----------



## QUEST

funny guy ..........think i know who this is ....


----------



## hackskii

This guy is the real deal, I already put 2 inches on my arms just reading his awesome posts. :lol:


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> Be back shortly, Pris wants something.


Where you a lawyer at one time I know you lol


----------



## TheTrainer

infernal0988 said:


> Yes you do actually im the guy ho beat up gymgym in he`s dingy dungeon with nothing but a pillow !


No way, didn't he have any crisps with him!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> wait wa..... are we talking about with extras?
> 
> Do you accept Visa m8?


That will do nicely


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> quality idea we go halfzies on 1200 quid, split down the middle? we dont want this opportunity to pass kay


No way your the man u should pay


----------



## TheTrainer

Kaywoodham said:


> Is it just George that gets the extras or do I get to share on his bill


You can share whenever you like my little chickadee. Anything to wean you from that scooby character


----------



## TheTrainer

Tassotti said:


> For three hundred a day, I'd want a full body massage with a choice of happy endings as well as the training


OK, when would you like to start?


----------



## dipdabs

TheTrainer said:


> You can share whenever you like my little chickadee. Anything to wean you from that scooby character


Il be up tomorrow. Address?


----------



## TheTrainer

Phenix said:


> Where you a lawyer at one time I know you lol


I'm sorry no, I once didn't know what I was, but it is clear now. Pris and I live in peace and tranqulity.


----------



## TheTrainer

Kaywoodham said:


> Il be up tomorrow. Address?


I'll rep it to you, or..... are you on POF?


----------



## TheTrainer

hackskii said:


> This guy is the real deal, I already put 2 inches on my arms just reading his awesome posts. :lol:


Positive thinking will take you a long way. Not all the way, but a long way.


----------



## a.notherguy

didnt you also discover the higgs-boson particle today in your lunch break? or is that just a rumour?


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> I'm sorry no, I once didn't know what I was, but it is clear now. Pris and I live in peace and tranqulity.


Well you must have read him as you are copying every thing he said bud


----------



## a.notherguy

hackskii said:


> This guy is the real deal, I already put 2 inches on my arms just reading his awesome posts. :lol:


me too! i am so impressed by this guy that i am masterbating whilst reading his posts so its on one arm only


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> didnt you also discover the higgs-boson particle today in your lunch break? or is that just a rumour?


No but I did work on the cern particle acelerator. The higgs-boson particle is a myth to distract from the truth. I would never be involved in that.


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> No but I did work on the cern particle acelerator. The higgs-boson particle is a myth to distract from the truth. I would never be involved in that.


thank you for clearing that matter up for me


----------



## synthasize

TheTrainer said:


> I make it myself from raws I import from china. I'm thinking of producing for others, but just my trainees at present.


making it yourself or not, ONE gram of test, is one gram of test, whether its ROHM, ProChem, WC, Pharma or homebrew


----------



## hackskii

TheTrainer said:


> Positive thinking will take you a long way. Not all the way, but a long way.


I have been thinking my willy longer for my whole life and I am totally disappointed with only 10 inches, guess I got cheated at birth.


----------



## TheTrainer

Phenix said:


> Well you must have read him as you are copying every thing he said bud


Sorry, who are you referring to?

An authoor once wrote some books based on my experiences, but that wasn't real.


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> thank you for clearing that matter up for me


That's OK, and please no talk of the illuminati


----------



## TheTrainer

hackskii said:


> I have been thinking my willy longer for my whole life and I am totally disappointed with only 10 inches, guess I got cheated at birth.


I'm afraid, unless you have the anger gene, that 10" is about all you're going to get. Its not so bad.


----------



## TheTrainer

synthasize said:


> making it yourself or not, ONE gram of test, is one gram of test, whether its ROHM, ProChem, WC, Pharma or homebrew


Yes you are correct


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> Sorry, who are you referring to?
> 
> An authoor once wrote some books based on my experiences, but that wasn't real.


Your not as funny this time ,you must be getting old now Are you not lol


----------



## dipdabs

Rep it I like reps


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> That's OK, and please no talk of the illuminati


ive been sworn to secrecy so i cant talk about them anyway.


----------



## TheTrainer

phenix said:


> Your not as funny this time ,you must be getting old now Are you not lol )


That's a fairly aggressive stance to take thinking about it. Not very sporting to fire on an unarmed opponent. I thought you were supposed to be good. Aren't you the "good" man? C'mon, Phenix. Show me what you're made of.


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> ive been sworn to secrecy so i cant talk about them anyway.


As am I, as am I


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> That's a fairly aggressive stance to take thinking about it. Not very sporting to fire on an unarmed opponent. I thought you were supposed to be good. Aren't you the "good" man? C'mon, Phenix. Show me what you're made of.


skin and bones and muscles and a lot of water just like you. When did you hook up with paris than


----------



## infernal0988

TheTrainer said:


> That's OK, and please no talk of the illuminati


We are all illuminati here didn`t you know that ? Im infact a high acting patriarch of the lizard race, we rule the world in secret and have grand plans for armagedon


----------



## TheTrainer

Phenix said:


> skin and bones and muscles and a lot of water just like you. When did you hook up with paris than


Paris? They don't advertise for killers in the newspaper. That was my profession. Ex-cop. Ex-runner. Ex-killer.

By the way I do not have water, I know you do.


----------



## TheTrainer

infernal0988 said:


> We are all illuminati here didn`t you know that ? Im infact a high acting patriarch of the lizard race, we rule the world in secret and have grand plans for armagedon


I thought that was an other fantastic being known as readyandwaiting?


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> Paris? They don't advertise for killers in the newspaper. That was my profession. Ex-cop. Ex-runner. Ex-killer.
> 
> By the way I do not have water, I know you do.


Tell the guys about some of your hits When you were the killer then I know you would love to lol


----------



## TheTrainer

Phenix said:


> Tell the guys about some of your hits When you were the killer then I know you would love to lol


I'm getting tired now so I'll try and make this easy;

You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look down...


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> I'm getting tired now so I'll try and make this easy;
> 
> You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look down...


And your not got they water Good job I keep mine lol


----------



## TheTrainer

Phenix said:


> And your not got they water Good job I keep mine lol


I'm very sorry, are you from far away too? I thoiught it was only English here, I am not very good with any other than cityspeak.


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> I'm getting tired now so I'll try and make this easy;
> 
> You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look down...


tortoises are spies for the lizards.... just a heads up mate


----------



## Phenix

yes that better you made me laff their lol


----------



## TheTrainer

Anyway Mr Phenix, can we carry on with this?

So you're walking in a desert, You look down and see a tortoise, Phenix. It's crawling toward you. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping, why is that Phenix?


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> tortoises are spies for the lizards.... just a heads up mate


That's OK, I know where we're going with this, I have suspicions about the humanity of this Phenix creature


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> No way your the man u should pay


ok m8, me and kay wanna sign up, no offence but can i have a form of receipt for the payment as a precauction?

thnx


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> Anyway Mr Phenix, can we carry on with this?
> 
> So you're walking in a desert, You look down and see a tortoise, Phenix. It's crawling toward you. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping, why is that Phenix?


well if it can craw on it back Foock bud


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> ok m8, me and kay wanna sign up, no offence but can i have a form of receipt for the payment as a precauction?
> 
> thnx


Of course, they don't cum any more professionally than me.


----------



## TheTrainer

Phenix said:


> well if it can craw on it back Foock bud


Straight doesn't seem to be good enough! Now it's my turn! I'm going to give you a few seconds before I come.


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> ok m8, me and kay wanna sign up, no offence but can i have a form of receipt for the payment as a precauction?
> 
> thnx


I'd get an invoice first George just to be on the safe side


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> That's OK, I know where we're going with this, I have suspicions about the humanity of this Phenix creature


carry on with the questions then lol


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> Straight doesn't seem to be good enough! Now it's my turn! I'm going to give you a few seconds before I come.


Hope you not playing with some thing there bud


----------



## Fatstuff

wtf?


----------



## chickenlegs

POF?? Plenty of fish? lmfao! 300 quid a session and he wants to message via an online dating site. Wtf idd.


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> carry on with the questions then lol


Yes back to the questions, now then Phenix, I'm not playing with anything, please answer the questions. I want to know the first thign that comes in to your head?

Describe in single words only the good things that come into your mind about... your mother


----------



## chickenlegs

I'll answer... Tits.


----------



## TheTrainer

chickenlegs said:


> I'll answer... Tits.


You also wish to take the Voight-Kampff test?


----------



## Phenix

A single word or words mate need the rules


----------



## chickenlegs

The am i camp test? No ta. I'm not a blade runner...


----------



## dipdabs

I do! ..... What is it?


----------



## TheTrainer

Next question please, you may both answer, although I think the last one caught the Phenix out!!!

You're watching a stage play. A banquet is in progress. The guests are enjoying an appetizer of raw oysters. The entree consists of boiled dog, would you prefer mustard or tomato ketchup?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd get an invoice first George just to be on the safe side


invoices wont be a problem will they Trainer?

pm you details m8


----------



## TheTrainer

I'm getting sleepy people, do none of you have access to Google!


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> I do! ..... What is it?


Kay you carry on I will fins mine to mor bed for me Trainer


----------



## TheTrainer

Gorgeous_George said:


> invoices wont be a problem will they Trainer?
> 
> pm you details m8


No PMs yet I'm afraid, get my number from Flinty or Kay?


----------



## chickenlegs

Ketchup on my hotdogs tbh.


----------



## Phenix

TheTrainer said:


> Next question please, you may both answer, although I think the last one caught the Phenix out!!!
> 
> You're watching a stage play. A banquet is in progress. The guests are enjoying an appetizer of raw oysters. The entree consists of boiled dog, would you prefer mustard or tomato ketchup?


mustard with dog Tomato with cat mate


----------



## TheTrainer

chickenlegs said:


> Ketchup on my hotdogs tbh.


I'm afraid that's you and Phenix failed the test and need to be retired. Your answer please Kay?


----------



## a.notherguy

Kaywoodham said:


> I do! ..... What is it?


You're reading a magazine. You come across a full-page nude photo of a girl.............


----------



## Gorgeous_George

TheTrainer said:


> No PMs yet I'm afraid, get my number from Flinty or Kay?


some1 pm his number plz, thnx


----------



## dipdabs

Sorry what was that I wasn't paying attention too many pictures of fit men on this forum


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> You're reading a magazine. You come across a full-page nude photo of a girl.............


Thank Tyrell for that, bedtime at last for the Trainer. Thanks a.notherguy Its been a pleasure.


----------



## a.notherguy

TheTrainer said:


> Thank Tyrell for that, bedtime at last for the Trainer. Thanks a.notherguy Its been a pleasure.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry what was that I wasn't paying attention too many pictures of fit men on this forum


oi iv had to take my pics down because of u perving!


----------



## dipdabs

Does the dog still have hair? Also is it leg meat or?


----------



## TheTrainer

Kaywoodham said:


> Does the dog still have hair? Also is it leg meat or?


Well you still failed but as you're such a stunna beaut you won't be retired


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> oi iv had to take my pics down because of u perving!


U didn't have any anyway I checked lol


----------



## dipdabs

TheTrainer said:


> Well you still failed but as you're such a stunna beaut you won't be retired


I have doms I can't be playing games this time of night and after shooting up some mt2


----------



## TheTrainer

a.notherguy said:


> :thumbup1:


How dare they think I was someone as feeble as gymgym, quite offended really. I'll finish with a little thought as I close my eyes for the last time.

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time... like tears in rain... Time to die.


----------



## chickenlegs

Noreply


----------



## totalwar

Really why start bull**** threads and talk ****

We need to all neg him

This super guy who is probs a spotty 18 year old weighing 10 stone with glasses

With nothing better to do


----------



## Gorgeous_George

totalwar said:


> Really why start bull**** threads and talk ****
> 
> We need to all neg him
> 
> This super guy who is probs a spotty 18 year old weighing 10 stone with glasses
> 
> With nothing better to do


m8 dont say that wen im about to send him 1200 quid


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Not read the whole thread but this guy is either A.) A Troll, or B.) Profoundly American.


----------



## ConstantCut

Welcome to UKM...


----------



## Squirrel

Gorgeous_George said:


> m8 dont say that wen im about to send him 1200 quid


Oh dear......Nocash!


----------



## Sub-Zero

TheTroll

:lol:


----------



## Robbyg

He posted on another site also They think its Dutch Scott ?


----------



## DutchTony

Robbyg said:


> He posted on another site also They think its Dutch Scott ?


Thank fcuk you said Scott


----------



## a.notherguy

i thought it was funnny and i cant believe no-one else has seen blade runner!


----------



## Kimball

Who's Dutch Scott? Why on earth are people getting wound up about an obvious joke post! Or is that just their normal state of being must be a right bundle of fun to live with!


----------



## infernal0988

a.notherguy said:


> i thought it was funnny and i cant believe no-one else has seen blade runner!


Iv seen Bladerunner its a classic!


----------



## Sharpiedj

Troll


----------



## mrproc

welcome mate


----------



## Simspin

Nice to c ya to c ya nice. 

i can lift more than u but i dont want to............. :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Hummm I never recieved that number ....


----------



## misterlee

Hi gymgym.


----------



## shoulders

were can i get those 25 mins back??


----------



## hackskii

Mighty.Panda said:


> Not read the whole thread but this guy is either A.) A Troll, or B.) Profoundly American.


What? :surrender:



DutchTony said:


> Thank fcuk you said Scott


Say What? :scared:


----------



## Phenix

a.notherguy said:


> i thought it was funnny and i cant believe no-one else has seen blade runner!


I have loved every min of it Lost count how many times and it gets better every time bud


----------



## Phenix

Sharpiedj said:


> Troll


How did you know My god you are on the ball mate pmsl


----------



## flinty90

this thread got boring fast ....


----------



## DutchTony

DutchTony said:


> Thank fcuk you said Scott





hackskii said:


> Say What? :scared:


 :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

Haven't read the whole thread. Did you post yor real name and some pics? If not then the stats and lifts and experience etc won't carry much weight


----------

